# Toilet issues



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

We have just come back from being on the road for 6 weeks. Although we have emptied the black tank regularly it has not really been washed out. This past week we were not able to empty the tank for 7 days. The lights showed that the tank was 3/4 full. The smell from the toilet on the last 2 days was terrible. Has anyone had a similar problem? If so, any ideas why this should happen.

I have also been told that I should use Bio washing liquid in the tank instead of the "blue biscuits" Has anyone ever tried it?

Sharon


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We use the Bio in ours and the comments are like 'the nicest smelling bath room' and 'do you use the toilet-it doesn't smell like one'


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep we do to and have no problems with smells


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Sharon.
Just a suggestion. Until you manage your waste dumping better (it's quite a game). Put half a bucket of ICE CUBES down the loo with ¼ tank of water and drive around a bit.

This cleans up the sides and probes.

I guess you know never to leave the black dump valve open while on dump hook up??? Always keep the grey to rinse the black away.

Ray.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Hello Sharon.
> Just a suggestion. Until you manage your waste dumping better (it's quite a game). Put half a bucket of ICE CUBES down the loo with ¼ tank of water and drive around a bit.
> 
> This cleans up the sides and probes.
> ...


Hi Ray,

Thanks for the advice. We have had our RV now for 3 years and have not had a problem until this last trip. We were aware of the ice cube "trick". With regards the black and grey tanks and rinsing etc. we do that already.

We have just had a terrible problem of smell this time - don't understand why???

Sharon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sharnor said:


> We have just had a terrible problem of smell this time - don't understand why???
> Sharon


Have you put any water you've used for boiling eggs down the grey waste tank ? That's the one thing we always find makes the tank smell- it's the sulphur from the shells. I always dump the water straight from the saucepan to the hedge bottom.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Grizzly you have a hedge in your bathroom?!?

It must be huge!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The "hedge" only develops when I don't open the window for a while and the mould grows shaggier....

"Deceptively spacious": that's our bathroom.

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sharon have you checked the roof vent?

These can get blocked with leaves and debris to stop the air syphoning out the smells.

Ray.


----------

